# Free Cigars for a Newbie



## BMLawler (Oct 14, 2003)

Found a few things lurking in the depths of my humidor that Im not gonna burn. First Newbie to answer a few questions about me will win...

1- Name 3 Cigar Boards that I am a member of.

2- Name my favorite ISOM Brand.

3- Name my 3 favorite non-isom brands.

4- Name the BEST Herf in ILLINOIS.

Good Luck...


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

can I play? :r


----------



## BMLawler (Oct 14, 2003)

This is a newbie challenge not a dowra auction..LOL :r


----------



## 688sonarmen (Apr 28, 2005)

Here goes


Club Stogie, Cigar bid
isom partigas, pantelas, psd4
non isom, siglo
LOL Herf


----------



## BMLawler (Oct 14, 2003)

2 out of 4


----------



## Basil (Mar 21, 2005)

1- Name 3 Cigar Boards that I am a member of.
Club Stogie, Internet Cigar Group, Cigar Aficionado

2- Name my favorite ISOM Brand.
Partagas ISOM

3- Name my 3 favorite non-isom brands.
Padron 1964 Anny, CAO Brazilia, Opus X

4- Name the BEST Herf in ILLINOIS.
Land of Lincoln Herf


----------



## BMLawler (Oct 14, 2003)

2 out of 4


----------



## tbone (Feb 11, 2005)

cw,club stogie,cigarwise,isom-partagas non isom-fuente,erdm,padron,land of lincoln herf


----------



## BMLawler (Oct 14, 2003)

2 of 4


----------



## Basil (Mar 21, 2005)

can we try more than once????


----------



## BMLawler (Oct 14, 2003)

Some of these answers are so close , 

So far everyone knows that the Best Herf in Illinois is The Land of Lincoln Herf.

A couple have got 2 of my favorite non isoms right.

A couple have got 2 of my Cigar board memberships right.

A couple have got my favorite ISOM brand correct.

So close but no Cigar "yet"


----------



## BMLawler (Oct 14, 2003)

sure , try till you win !


----------



## tbone (Feb 11, 2005)

cw,club stogie,cigarwise,isom-partagas non isom-cao,erdm,padron,lbrass brewery herf


----------



## Basil (Mar 21, 2005)

1- Name 3 Cigar Boards that I am a member of.
Club Stogie, Internet Cigar Group, Cigarwise

2- Name my favorite ISOM Brand.
Partagas

3- Name my 3 favorite non-isom brands.
Padron, Torano, ERDM

4- Name the BEST Herf in ILLINOIS.
LOL


----------



## BMLawler (Oct 14, 2003)

1 of 4


----------



## BMLawler (Oct 14, 2003)

Basil 2 of 4


----------



## Basil (Mar 21, 2005)

Club Stogie, Cohiba Cuban Cigar Message Board, Cigarwise

Partagas

Padron, Torano, Fuente

LOL


----------



## BMLawler (Oct 14, 2003)

2- Partagas

4- Land of Lincoln Herf

Hint #1- 2 Cigar boards are Cigar makers websites...

Hint #3 Im a member of 2 of my favorites websites...


----------



## BMLawler (Oct 14, 2003)

Basil, Answer #3 is real close...


----------



## Basil (Mar 21, 2005)

1. CS, Torano Forum, Cigar Family Lounge

3. Padron, Torano, CAO


----------



## BMLawler (Oct 14, 2003)

#1 Just got real close


----------



## il duce (Apr 1, 2005)

1- Name 3 Cigar Boards that I am a member of.
Club Stogie, Cigar Family, Perdomo Cigars

2- Name my favorite ISOM Brand.
Partagas

3- Name my 3 favorite non-isom brands.
Perdomo, Padron, Arturo Fuente

4- Name the BEST Herf in ILLINOIS.
LOL


----------



## Basil (Mar 21, 2005)

1. CS, Torano, Cigar World

3. Padron, Torano, Opus X


----------



## BMLawler (Oct 14, 2003)

il duce said:


> 1- Name 3 Cigar Boards that I am a member of.
> Club Stogie, Cigar Family, Perdomo Cigars
> 
> 2- Name my favorite ISOM Brand.
> ...


And we have a winner, PM me your address and your box will ship this weekend...Congrats to il duce


----------



## Basil (Mar 21, 2005)

No!!!!! I came so close! For some reason I was *sure* it was Torano... Oh well this was fun


----------



## il duce (Apr 1, 2005)

Basil said:


> No!!!!! I came so close! ahhh! Oh well this was fun


haha sorry bout that. thanks for the oppurtunity bmlawler pm sent


----------



## Basil (Mar 21, 2005)

il duce said:


> haha sorry bout that. thanks for the oppurtunity bmlawler pm sent


congratulations!


----------



## BMLawler (Oct 14, 2003)

No problem, You dont still only have a 50 count humi do you? :r


----------



## BMLawler (Oct 14, 2003)

Hope the mailman has a strong back...


----------



## il duce (Apr 1, 2005)

BMLawler said:


> No problem, You dont still only have a 50 count humi do you? :r


haha no i got the coolidor working about a month ago. man i cant wait thanks again


----------



## BMLawler (Oct 14, 2003)

il duce said:


> haha no i got the coolidor working about a month ago. man i cant wait thanks again


Thats good, you are gonna need it..


----------



## BMLawler (Oct 14, 2003)

Ok Package went out..It wont fit in a mailbox so be looking for it..There is not a cigar in the box that is less than 5 years old..BML


----------



## il duce (Apr 1, 2005)

wow recieved the package 2day and there is about 100 cigars in there. most brands i havent heard of yet but thats better because i love trying new stuff. sorry no pics i dont have a digital camera. if all the cigars are 5+ yrs old i cant wait to try them because i have yet to taste a cigar with age on it. thanks again bmlawler


----------



## il duce (Apr 1, 2005)

any info on the cigars you sent bm?


----------



## BMLawler (Oct 14, 2003)

Nothing special, just a bunch of cigars....enjoy,BML


----------



## BMLawler (Oct 14, 2003)

il duce , you smoke any of those yet?


----------

